# which transmision



## newtols2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Modified Reinforced OEM style five (5) pinion planetaries with a grooved sun gear for improved lubrication

Specially prepared performance input drum assembly

Molded seal steel pistons

Raybestos High Performance forward frictions

A set of 8 RAYBESTOS STAGE 1 PERFORMANCE clutches with full thickness steels for High Impact Durability and Super Hold on the 2-3 shift

Borg Warner 29 element dual cage sprag assembly, the strongest available

The BEAST sun shell, considered unbreakable and will withstand the abuse levied in high horsepower extreme torque situations

Ultra wide carbon composite 2-4 performance band with reinforced pin area to prevent tear through. This band will take the abuse and the heat.

Superior/Fairbanks Super Servo for maximum second gear hold (It also limits 3rd gear 3-4 clutch accumulation to aid in the 3-4 clutch apply)

Sonnax Dual Piston Overdrive Servo (with the wide band to stand WOT overdrive if your PCM is set up to allow it)

A Thirteen (13) vane pump with hardened rings and a full-time lube modification which assures maximum planetary life and cooling

PerformaBuilt custom shift kit, a compilation of what we consider to be the best of several known kits and some unique modifications of our own

Deep OEM pan and performance filter (Deep pan not available on the 700r4 unit)

This unit also features many other proprietary modifications for performance and durability which help it achieve its unbelievable horsepower capabilities. It will take whatever you dish out and we guarantee it. You won't find a better unit anywhere.


----------



## newtols2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Or this one Media blast transmission case RPM sleeved input drum RPM 3-4 clutch pack RPM reinforced sunshell with collar and bearing Billet over-run piston Heavy Duty double caged 29 element sprag 4L65E low roller clutch Billet 4th gear servo Transgo HD-2 shift kit Corvette Servo Wide 2-4 band Updated aluminum accumulator piston Bushing kit new shift solenoids new wiring harness new GM valve body spacer plate GM 5 pinion planetary gearsets - front and rear 300M hardened output shaft Seal & gasket kit Filter Set clutch and band clearances to our specifications Each transmission is dyno-tested before shipping


----------



## newtols2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just wondering what one is better or are they about the same


----------

